# Another looking for a good breeder post



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I've spend a lot of time reading all the helpful advice and great information here. I've also been to the Havanese Club of America's website and the Greater New York and Delaware Valley Havanese Club sites. 

We are located on (snowy) Long Island, NY but are willing to travel for a great breeder.

Definitely interested in a breeder who does full health testing and would love to hear from some havanese owners who can recommend a great breeder either here on this post or in a private message.

Thanks everyone for all the help and very much looking forward to being a participating member here soon.

Ron


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome Ron, looking forward to hearing from you. Hope you find a good one.


----------

